# Fellow Humminbird Owners Quick Question



## ShaneMC (Nov 27, 2012)

I just picked my boat up from the dealer and there are light what appears to be scuff marks or grease marks on the plastic. I cannot get them out of the plastic. Any ideas? Have anyone of you had similar issues?

In the photo, it appears very minimal but in plain view its an eye sore.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

ShaneMC,
If they are grease marks, try the Purple Power solution, available at auto stores dont know about walmarts. It will handle any type of grease removal off things. At least i have had good results from it, especially on my boat seats.

Ron


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

From the picture, it looks like a flow line from the plastic injection mold that make the part. If so, nothing will remove it. And you will probably make things worse by trying to remove it.


----------

